# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  excessive sweating

## slytherin

I suspect its my anxiety but I sweat a ridiculous amount and it's really embarassing. I generally try to wear sleeveless tops but I also have bacne (I know I'm so attractive eh?) so it's kind of like a terrible tradeoff. Anyone have this as well and have had success with some sort of treatment?

----------


## kc1895

My experience with excessive sweating is so unpleasant, I refuse to tell anyone.  My suggestion for you is to try "Clinical Protection" deoderant that comes in many brands like Degree or Secret.  To stop sweating entirely, use "Certain Dri".  You can probably find those at a local drug store like Walgreens.  But also read the warning labels as all good things may not always be healthy.  Good luck.

----------


## WintersTale

I sweat a lot when I'm anxious. I think it's the nerves.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

A birth control pill called Diane-35 got rid of my bacne (isn't that a horrible word?) almost completely in 6 months. You will see results around the three month point. Zero side effects aside from mild weight gain in my arms, but I was 16 at the time so that could have been anything. It went away on its own, also. I had acne on my neck, chest, and upper arms and Diane-35 nixed that, too. There's also a generic brand which I currently take since it's cheaper and I'm jobless.  :Tongue: 
I was surprised at all the mixed reviews for this med, all I know is that it worked for me. This was posted a day ago: 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/...cne-clots.html

Hyperhidrosis aka excessive sweating: I use extra strength Drysol which you can get at Wal-Mart for around $17. There are similar products with the active ingredient aluminum chloride, but I haven't tried them. I'm still new to Drysol even though I've known about it for ages. I've only recently learned how to get past the skin irritation. Extra strength Lanacane seem to take care of the burning/itchiness. 
http://www.drysol.org/

My dermatologist prescribed me a medication called Glycopyrrolate which I'm saving to take during the summer months. The upside to this is that it does help overall body sweating but only in higher doses (at least for me) and the side effects can be a lot to deal with. With lower doses it shouldn't be an issue though, so I am highly jealous of anybody experiencing worthwhile results from 1-2mg.
http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drugrevie...pyrrolate+Oral

Side note - I know that sleeveless shirt feeling all too well. I really hope you find something that works!

----------


## slytherin

Wow thank you all! I just bought some secret clinical antiperspirant but I've been finding as I exercise more I sweat less? Seems counterintuitive but it's helping. I also asked my mom and brother about it and they both have this problem so it seems its genetic. 

I've been eating healthier lately as well and perhaps this helps. Coffee could also be a factor but no way am I giving that up.

As far as the bacne goes, I'm not sure about birth control pills because I have clinical depression and I know a lot of them can cause/exacerbate symptoms of it.

----------


## Denise

http://health.howstuffworks.com/well...cause-acne.htm

It's not surprising that you're experiencing outbreaks along with the sweating .

As for Coffee . .

http://www.livestrong.com/article/53...ncontrollably/

One of the First symptoms that I've experienced . . particularly when overDoing coffee . . is Sweating . You might have to cut back on that one , but seeing a doctor would be your best bet at this point .

And yes , you are Pretty Hot . I wouldn't worry about that part at all  ::D:

----------


## VickieKitties

> Wow thank you all! I just bought some secret clinical antiperspirant but I've been finding as I exercise more I sweat less? Seems counterintuitive but it's helping. I also asked my mom and brother about it and they both have this problem so it seems its genetic. 
> 
> I've been eating healthier lately as well and perhaps this helps. Coffee could also be a factor but no way am I giving that up.
> 
> As far as the bacne goes, I'm not sure about birth control pills because I have clinical depression and I know a lot of them can cause/exacerbate symptoms of it.




I used to have problems with an inability to sweat, would get very sick  in direct sunlight; on hot days.  I was afraid to exercise, thinking it  would be worse, but that's been the solution to the problem.  Getting my  butt kicked at the gym turned my sweat glands on or something and now  I'm more like a regular person.  Maybe  getting in a hard sweat at the gym regulates average sweating.

The pill had no effect on my depression, other than paying to take it and not getting any being depressing.

----------


## TheCARS1979

I had this prespiration with my hands and went away because I went for numerous neurofeedback sessions  and those sessions lowered anxiety as well. Although Im still not where I want to be

----------

